# The Bluebird Made It Home



## Robertriley (Jul 18, 2016)

My Bluebird is finally home.  I won't be able to touch it until Friday but it's just cool knowing that it is here waiting for me when I get back.  I also want to thank JPromo for taking care of it and getting out here to me.  FedEx beat the snot out of the box but the jokes on them, Jason's packing was just to much for them.  Thanks for the Jason!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 18, 2016)

I vote for a faux patina resto..[emoji6]


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 18, 2016)

I vote to sandblast that crusty old paint and powder coat it candy red.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 18, 2016)

Is this the one that found me? I cant keep up on all the bluebird purchasing lol!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 18, 2016)

Powdercoat it orange and put harley davidson stickers on it. Then pinstripe bad to the beak on the side of the tank.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 18, 2016)

Dont forget to dress up like Arnold S. In Terminator 2. It brings it all together.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Can you please post the serial number in the BB technical discussion thread? How many of these are you going to run through before you keep one? So what direction are you going to go with this one? Looking forward to see how it turns out. V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Jul 18, 2016)

Bad ass!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice bike, Chris.
That one has a great look.
It makes you wonder what happened to the rear fender and the rack?
It looks so nice and complete, but no fender and rack?
Come on!
Talk about agony.


----------



## mike j (Jul 18, 2016)

Very, very nice. Interesting to see how you take it. Although these seem to be coming out of the woodwork lately, and, I've always been a little more partial to the much rarer 38, I'm developing a real appreciation for these birds. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2016)

"Bad to the beak" made me snort....


----------



## None (Jul 19, 2016)

Keep the patina! [emoji6] [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 19, 2016)

Pretty sure that was built by Schwinn during the Chicago era.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2016)

mike j said:


> Very, very nice. Interesting to see how you take it. Although these seem to be coming out of the woodwork lately, and, I've always been a little more partial to the much rarer 38, I'm developing a real appreciation for these birds. Best of luck with it.



Owning both, a 1937 and the rarer 1938, I can't get over the deco styling and all of the rare, damn near impossible to find part that it takes to put a early BB back together.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you please post the serial number in the BB technical discussion thread? How many of these are you going to run through before you keep one? So what direction are you going to go with this one? Looking forward to see how it turns out. V/r Shawn



I have an original fender and rack to complete the bike and will give it my best shot of matching the paint and patina.  If I can't do it, I will find someone that can give it a try


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Nice bike, Chris.
> That one has a great look.
> It makes you wonder what happened to the rear fender and the rack?
> It looks so nice and complete, but no fender and rack?
> ...



Bummer but I have the missing parts....just not the ones original to this bike


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice score Chris for sure can't wait to see it all done. You've found alot of these so called rare and extinct blue birds in one year congrats.  The blue bird mafia!! Just killing it.


----------



## slick (Jul 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Nice bike, Chris.
> That one has a great look.
> It makes you wonder what happened to the rear fender and the rack?
> It looks so nice and complete, but no fender and rack?
> ...





The rack and rear fender were taken off in the mid 1960's so the owner could ride wheelies to keep up with the Sting Ray fad. Lol


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 22, 2016)

Cleaned it up a bit today.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2016)

Looking good!
It's hard to tell from the pictures, is it grey or blue?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 22, 2016)

Great bike Chris, you could send the bike, rear fender and rack up to me in Minnesota and I can match that paint and patina for you with no problem. I'll even pay for shipping if that helps you out. LOL


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 22, 2016)

Grey


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey Chris looking good! Could you please post your serial number here http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bluebird-technical-discussion-1935-1937.89122/  Also do you have an original tank door? If so I would like to see a couple pics of both top and bottom. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Chris looking good! Could you please post your serial number here http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bluebird-technical-discussion-1935-1937.89122/  Also do you have an original tank door? If so I would like to see a couple pics of both top and bottom. V/r Shawn



No problem.  I'll add the number tonight or in the morning.  As for the door, it's an older repop.


----------



## then8j (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm confused now, how many bluebirds have you bagged in a year? I have lost count.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm thinking of starting a Bluebird pickup and shipping service. So far, you're my first and second customer!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 4, 2016)

then8j said:


> I'm confused now, how many bluebirds have you bagged in a year? I have lost count.




I think he is starting a Bluebird Aviary .... When I was in New York a few years back for the Copake auction there were roadside signs for Bluebird houses all along the highway ... maybe you might have to look into getting one ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I think he is starting a Bluebird Aviary .... When I was in New York a few years back for the Copake auction there were roadside signs for Bluebird houses all along the highway ... maybe you might have to look into getting one ...



Hahahahahaha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 4, 2016)

then8j said:


> I'm confused now, how many bluebirds have you bagged in a year? I have lost count.



4...lol   I still haven't score a 100% complete one.  This one was missing the rack, battery door, rear fender and a few other things that I can live without (Kick stand, kick stand clip and speedo cable holder).  The good thing is the I have an original fender, rack and a repop door.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 4, 2016)

jpromo said:


> I'm thinking of starting a Bluebird pickup and shipping service. So far, you're my first and second customer!



Thanks Jason, you are the man.   Jason sent me my 38 Bluebird about 18 months ago and now this 37 the other day.   The funny thing is that you don't have one yet, they keep popping withing 10 miles from your house.  I'm sure there is one in one of your neighbors garages.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations! Looks a little slow on the ultrasound though..... I'm happy you got them to mate!... odd that 4 bluebirds can make a baby without a skylark present though..... hmmm 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2016)

I picked the BB up from Joe's today.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2016)

I was stripping the fork and there was some OG blue under there


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2016)

I did some night painting and tried some goofy techniques on the fender to create old looking patina paint.  It's hard to see if the paint was a good match or how it turned out until the morning.   If it's looks ok, I will beat it up a bit then I will stripe it and work on the rack and possibly redo the battery door.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

You're getting good at it, Chris.
Each one of those birds is looking better than the last.
Still haven't touched mine.
I may be sporting a twin bar at the Sears September Ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

Updated photos of my back yard paint, pin and patina attempt.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

I need to order a set of john's whitewall tire for the bike but I had a new blackwall set that will do for now


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

Rides pretty good


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Rides pretty good
> View attachment 348891 View attachment 348892 View attachment 348893



That's one sick phantom!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

Now onto the next project


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you please post the serial number in the BB technical discussion thread? How many of these are you going to run through before you keep one? So what direction are you going to go with this one? Looking forward to see how it turns out. V/r Shawn




I often wonder this about chris. Hes had his hands on so many! haha

Love how this one looks. Patina'd looks are my favorite

But joes harley idea sounds cool too! If a bike was found with the original paint gone


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 17, 2016)

@Robertriley i saved these too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

A rare bird for sure......


----------

